# 6 GSD's in Forest City, NC



## k9mishka (Sep 25, 2009)

They are in Forest City, NC. Their contact is Saundra Davis at 828-245-8783.

The dogs range in age from 6 months to 8 years.

Ms. Davis has six german shepherd dogs that need to find homes and soon. She contacted me, hoping that I would have the resources to help her find good homes for all of these dogs. She loves them very much as does not want to resort to the pound. Time is of the essence in this case as Saundra recently lost her mother and is about to lose her house as well. She was given a 1 to 1 & 1/2 months before her house was taken from her. On top of it all, now she is having to give up her dogs! The dogs have been kept outside with the run of a large fenced in yard. The dogs are current on their vaccines but need rabies shots. The dogs have been exposed to her 3 year old grandson and also have been around small dogs (chihuahuas) and seem to be fine. Not sure about cats though. The dogs would need basic obedience and some grooming. Each dog is AKC registered. They were all friendly when I met with each one. 

If anyone knows of anyone that may be interested or has any ideas or suggestions for these dogs, I would greatly appreciate the help! GSRA has also posted the dogs on their referral page if anyone is interested in looking there as well. The dogs are named: Brandy, Misty, Shiloh, Riddick, Jerry Lee and Jennifer. The website is www.gsdrescue.org :help:


----------



## k9mishka (Sep 25, 2009)

*Photos of these dogs...*


----------



## k9mishka (Sep 25, 2009)

*Photobucket link with descriptions of each dog.*

http://s689.photobucket.com/albums/vv251/k9mishka/GSDs in Forest City NC/


----------



## k9mishka (Sep 25, 2009)

time is running out for these guys..if anyone is interested or knows or someone that may be,please pass the info along...thank you


----------



## k9mishka (Sep 25, 2009)

I just got word today from Saundra that her home will be foreclosed on in the end of September. Time is of the essence at this point and any help or suggestions would be greatfully appreciated.

Thanks,

Melissa


----------



## Gsdldy (May 7, 2010)

I'm Fairly close I may be able to help with 1 or 2 of the girls, I will give her a call this weekend and get some information.


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

im interested in misty do they get along with other dogs other than their pack?


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

please pm me


----------



## Gsdldy (May 7, 2010)

I talked to her today Misty and Riddik found homes with some family friends. I am going to go up and meet the others next weekend, just cant do it till then, too much going on here.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Thank you Gsdldy for following up. Glad to hear that two have been placed.
________________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## k9mishka (Sep 25, 2009)

anja1blue and gsdldy,

I apologize for not getting back to you sooner...spent a great part of the day working on this situation, contacting everybody and everyone that I could think of. 

I did speak to Saundra and she indeed told me that Misty and Riddick had found homes but she wasn't 100% postive that the friend was going to take them...she asked me to send her the pictures I took when I assessed all of them so that she could post all of them on craiglist and the iwanna. 

I have contacted the Animal Compassion Network here in Asheville...they couldn't help at this time but perhaps things would change in a week or two. So any help at this time is greatly appreciated. Thank you both for taking time to read the posts =)


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

k9mishka said:


> anja1blue and gsdldy,
> 
> I apologize for not getting back to you sooner...spent a great part of the day working on this situation, contacting everybody and everyone that I could think of.
> 
> ...


No thanks necessary, you are the person doing all the work and trying to help these guys! I hate to hear the word craigslist, I wish people wouldn't go there. I realize they are sometimes desperate, but it can be such an awful place for animals. Looking forward to the pics and update....
_________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

if we could take in another one i would but my husband will kill me if i bring another dog into the house at the present time. I wish you the best of luck in finding homes for the remaining dogs however and will continue to bug my husband about it in hopes he'll change his mind.


----------



## Gsdldy (May 7, 2010)

Well like I said I will be calling her later this week and setting up a time to go meet them. If misty and riddick are not taken I would be interested in them. I Just think a younger dog would fit in easier with my pack than an older one. BUT I am also chatting with some other people I know in the area that may be able to help with finding homes for the other dogs and I will keep every one updated with any info I get.


----------



## k9mishka (Sep 25, 2009)

I am also trying to recruit some new fosters to be associated with our rescue as we currently only have 2 in the western part of the state of NC. Most of our volunteers are in the central part of the state. I have one who just put in an application so that might be another dog that can be saved from Forest City....still 3 to go!


----------



## Gsdldy (May 7, 2010)

Ms Davis Called me today to let me know that all of the GSD's have found homes. She said they went to people she knows well and they will have good homes. Glad this had a happy ending.


----------



## k9mishka (Sep 25, 2009)

I spoke to Saundra tonight and there are still dogs without homes. They are Misty-7 months old, Jenny who is 7 yo and Jerry Lee who will be 8 in November. Please feel free contact Saundra with any questions or for information. 828-245-8783


----------



## k9mishka (Sep 25, 2009)

All dogs have been officially adopted as of today.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Wonderful news!


----------

